# how to bypass sonic firewall



## wardhanster

how to bypass sonic firewall
i have acess to my college internet but whenever i try to connect to any social community site like facebook nd all it say it has been blocked by this shit. its not for me its for any one accessing wirelessly.. tried many proxies but unsuccesful

any guesses 
help


----------



## bilbus

go buy your own internet conenction.


----------



## Encryptor

wardhanster said:


> how to bypass sonic firewall
> i have acess to my college internet but whenever i try to connect to any social community site like facebook nd all it say it has been blocked by this shit. its not for me its for any one accessing wirelessly.. tried many proxies but unsuccesful
> 
> any guesses
> help



LOL.

I believe it's against this forum's rules to tell you how to bypass network security.

Sorry.

Encryptor
Linux rocks the planet...


----------



## wardhanster

plz close this tread .... i shud have thought on this query before posting.
 any ways lock this thread and applgies


----------



## tlarkin

I suggest you read a book and bypass it yourself, then sell your hacks the sonic wall for money to improve their product.


----------



## El quad core

tlarkin said:


> I suggest you read a book and bypass it yourself, then sell your hacks the sonic wall for money to improve their product.



haha


----------

